# A77 video



## BGeise (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if the A77 can take pictures while recording video and does it affect video quality?


----------



## ConradM (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't think so...


----------



## Kolia (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't think so either. My A65 cannot.


----------

